
Facebook blocked me when I tried to delete my account - Brasileiro
Today I tried to delete my Facebook account, but they stopped me and now they are demanding that I send a photo of my face to gain access to my account again. I can not even login anymore.<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;r2O8W21 (In Portuguese)
======
jgritty
Parece uma precaução de segurança razoável

~~~
Brasileiro
Razoável? Eu tentei excluir minha conta por motivos de privacidade e agora
tenho que mandar uma foto? Nem a pau, Juvenal.

